

OAuth2 Ruby Client, For Box.com's V2 API - BenjaminCoe
https://github.com/attachmentsme/ruby-box
We've decided to open-source the client we built internally at Attachments.me, for Box's 2.0 API. I hope that others can find it useful :)
======
BenjaminCoe
We've decided to open-source the client we built internally at Attachments.me
for Box's version 2 API. I hope that others find it useful :)

